
Overlooked No More: Karen Sparck Jones, Who Established Basis for Search Engines - smacktoward
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/02/obituaries/karen-sparck-jones-overlooked.html
======
newuser1234567
Great quote, and even more true today “There is an interaction between the
context and the programming task itself,” she said. “You don’t need a
fundamental philosophical discussion every time you put finger to keyboard,
but as computing is spreading so far into people’s lives, you need to think
about these things.”

